
Regular Expression Matching in the Wild (2010) - lelf
https://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp3.html
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1184563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1184563)

